# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Cứu: máy tiện CNC bị lỗi treo màn hình.

## tichtac

Các anh chị giúp em với: Máy tiện CNC của em đang bị lỗi treo màn hình, dù có tắt cầu dao tổng thì nó cũng không làm việc được. 
Khi bị lỗi nó hiện trên màn hình dòng :"L019-86. NOT READY".
Anh chị giúp em khắc phục lỗi này với. Em cảm ơn!

----------

